# Need help selecting a new Tivo to hack



## androidtivo (Mar 28, 2006)

A longtime user of a slightly hacked Series 1 Phillips Tivo (lifetime), I've decided that I want a second tivo before it's too late to put lifetime on it. I might even want 2 Series 2 tivos to network together in the house, and sell my old trusty Phillips. 

What I'd like help with is this:

Which models of SA tivos can I use the Home Network Options with, and can I hack with all these new wonderful hacks? I made the mistake of ordering a new Series 2, which I just found out can't be hacked, so I will cancel the order. 

Or can I put a Cachecard into a series 1 and get all the Series 2 functions? 

Please help as I'm looking at the 4/15/06 deadline to get and put lifetime on any new Tivo's I acquire. Or should I even have 2 with lifetime? Would it make more sense to have one with lifetime, and then pay the reduced $6.95 on the second? 

I'd like to be able to watch shows recorded on either Tivo, be able to move shows to my main PC, and to listen to music MP3's on the Tivo's. 

Thanks for the input. 

P.S. Are some models better made, more reliable, or easier to hack than others? Should I get a Series 2, or is Series 1 with a network card equally good? 

Andrew


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you want to do software hacks without a PROM mod, you need one that starts with 1 or 2, or a DirecTV TiVo other than the R10.

Networking a Series 1 will not enable any advanced network feature a series 2 has


----------



## androidtivo (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know. So the 24 and 14 models are hackable in the Series 2 SA models?


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

androidtivo said:


> thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know. So the 24 and 14 models are hackable in the Series 2 SA models?


The 24 models are, I hacked my TCD24008A about 6 weeks ago.


----------

